
The Future of Free Speech, Trolls, Anonymity and Fake News Online - guiambros
http://www.pewinternet.org/2017/03/29/the-future-of-free-speech-trolls-anonymity-and-fake-news-online/
======
AndrewDP
This touches on the age old of problem of if you have police (moderators), who
polices the police?

Ultimately this is solved by having elected representatives and putting the
power back in the peoples' hands. And how do we elect globally? Does this come
under the UN? I doubt few people would be happy with that scenario.

I always find it such a dichotomy that the Internet was established for
knowledge sharing and education. Unfortunately today, there is a proliferation
of mis-information and eroding the critical thinking that underpins a
successful education.

